# Are they Chilotilapia rhoadesii or Buccochromis rhoadesii???



## amaesed (Jan 19, 2006)

Not sure what rhoadesii that I have. I think I remember the store saying the Buccochromis but not really sure. I would like to be sure, so any comments or suggestions would help.
Thanks
































































Im thinkin Buccochromis because the stripe...


----------



## amaesed (Jan 19, 2006)

*amaesed*


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chilotilapia rhoadesii


----------



## amaesed (Jan 19, 2006)

Now Im really confused. I posted this same question in the lake malawi discussion section and was told that it was the Buccochromis. Just wondering what makes you say that its a chilotilapia.
Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The face tells the story. They have the flat blunt face like Chilotilapia, and also have a much thicker body. Buccochromis are more elongate.


----------



## amaesed (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Now I know what they will look like! Thanks.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Look just like my chilotilapia :thumb:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Yupâ€¦

Here are pics of my maleâ€¦


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I have both and that is definitely a Chilolaptia Rhoadesii. They are a cool fish, and they like snails, they will take care of snails if you have a snail problem.


----------

